# SCATT for air sac mites



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Ok, so I just got some SCATT for Perry. I know we have to put the drop on him on the back of his neck (?), but is there a place precisely that I should be putting said drop? Because they rub their heads on their preen gland, I just don't want him to accidently end up with the SCATT on his feathers. Is there anyone here that has had experience using this medicine?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kristen,
This isn't difficult, simply put one drop on the bottom portion of the back of his neck where the neck connects to the shoulders.
Part the feathers and place the drop on the skin.*


----------

